# Fighter Maxxing



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 30, 2021)

*it is a mans duty and responsibility to be able to fight and win. It will also make you more confident in yourself, more low inhib, more capable and obviously is a skill we should all have 







as a lot of you are ugly males (however this advice is exchangable for all males) you will probably be used to being walked over, but what if I told you, you can spark respect and also take control of social situations if people are fearful of you. "violence can solve every problem in life"






with this said here is the best fight book I have ever read and has let me be able to: get out of confrontations, have a reputation as a solid fighter, spark respect for me from other males




Spoiler: the manual pdf






https://3yryua3n3eu3i4gih2iopzph-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/pdf/Dirty%20Fighting.pdf






it is about an hours read through, hopefully some of the advice here will help you be more respected and will let you stop others using and abusing you



*


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Nov 30, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> *it is a mans duty and responsibility to be able to fight and win. It will also make you more confident in yourself, more low inhib, more capable and obviously is a skill we should all have
> 
> View attachment 1422525
> 
> ...


Not gonna click on that


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 30, 2021)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> Not gonna click on that








there is no need to be paranoid my friend


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 30, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> *it is a mans duty and responsibility to be able to fight and win. It will also make you more confident in yourself, more low inhib, more capable and obviously is a skill we should all have
> 
> View attachment 1422525
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, one of my boys got pushed and dropped by a giant while I was chatting to a girl (she seen he was with me and dipped when I wasn't looking jfl)

He got kicked out but I was afraid to go at him coz of my rhinoplasty. In general I'm afraid to get into fights because of this..
However I know I have had situations in the past where if I knew I could fight better I could have commanded fear and more respect.

Doesn't help when Ur a Manlet either.
Looksmaxxers who have had hardmaxes are afraid to get hit in the face incase it ruins the thousands spent


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 30, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Thanks bro, one of my boys got pushed and dropped by a giant while I was chatting to a girl (she seen he was with me and dipped when I wasn't looking jfl)
> 
> He got kicked out but I was afraid to go at him coz of my rhinoplasty. In general I'm afraid to get into fights because of this..
> However I know I have had situations in the past where if I knew I could fight better I could have commanded fear and more respect.
> ...


tbh, you can fight dirty and have your opponent incabable to fight within 3 blows

an idea I have been forced to use in the past due to being russian raised is a combination of: a proper kick into the testes, a hard blow with knuckles into the abdomen, usually a solid KO with a punch into the upper jaw ( once again with knuckles)

however I had never even considered throws or chops or even dirtier tricks such as biting and elbows before I read this guide ( I imagine a solid elow to the upper jaw will have them stunned or knocked clean out)

its about fighting hard bro, if you drop all morals and accept to win a fight you MUST be dirty. you most likely can walk away scot free


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 30, 2021)

The small wrist copers will say you are wrong on this one


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 30, 2021)

When you fight just let instincts out and do anything like biting the ear off or nose

adrenaline and instinct is the best


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 30, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> tbh, you can fight dirty and have your opponent incabable to fight within 3 blows
> 
> an idea I have been forced to use in the past due to being russian raised is a combination of: a proper kick into the testes, a hard blow with knuckles into the abdomen, usually a solid KO with a punch into the upper jaw ( once again with knuckles)
> 
> ...


True point bro. 
Enter action wih boldness


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 30, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> True point bro.
> Enter action wih boldness


"fortune favours the bold"


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks op for the free book. Where can I practice these tips?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 30, 2021)

fckthssht said:


> Thanks op for the free book. Where can I practice these tips?


Tbh I’d purchase a punching bag and practise your form on that, maybe get a friend or family member who would like to learn with you to practise the throws and stuff. Tbh the natural weapons and vulnerable points and also the general idea is kinda intuitive once remembered. Just make sure you study it hard so it’s second nature rather than you just knowing how to do this shit. This stuff could very well save your ass, win you respect and get you what you want when you truly need it


----------



## Laikyn (Nov 30, 2021)

nice


----------



## andy9432 (Nov 30, 2021)

Fighting is cope. I thought this was a LOOKSMAXING SITE. Fighting definately is a LOOKSMIN. Enjoy ur dislocated nose, broken orbitals, no eyebrows because of cuts, scars. FIGHTING IS COPE.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Dec 1, 2021)

andy9432 said:


> Fighting is cope. I thought this was a LOOKSMAXING SITE. Fighting definately is a LOOKSMIN. Enjoy ur dislocated nose, broken orbitals, no eyebrows because of cuts, scars. FIGHTING IS COPE.


I’m sure ur aspie squinting and clenching will help a lot when someone jumps you


----------



## Ryan (Dec 1, 2021)

BTW U can't win a fight from me Cuz I have these 2 genes





I'll litterly kill anyone tbh


----------



## redfacccee (Dec 1, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> The small wrist copers will say you are wrong on this one


you fucking nigger is wrists all you think about


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 1, 2021)

redfacccee said:


> you fucking nigger is wrists all you think about


keep coping faggot


----------



## redfacccee (Dec 1, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> keep coping faggot


ill keep coping with my dick in your mouth


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 1, 2021)

redfacccee said:


> ill keep coping with my dick in your mouth


really gay and cringe keep coping with ur small wrists i dickmog your wrists to death


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 1, 2021)

Thoughts on 2x 90min Kickboxing / week


----------

